# space sever hoistable slot table



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

I built this hoistable table in my garage with bike storage kit, it is 4x12 feet, the legs can be detached
There are more details in pictures



































*FOR MORE PICTURES GO TO LINK BELOW:*


http://www.touchdesign1.com/sct/subalbum_1.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice, you must have the back and arms of a gorilla. I used the Racor crank lift.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice! Probably no gorilla arms with a foam top and 2:1 pulley setup. 

Modifier, how much force do you think is on the lift rope? 25 lbs? Would love to do something like this but it'd be covered in metal shavings before actual dust set in 

Do you have to screw the legs on when it comes down? The table in my head has magnetic strips epoxied to the bottom so I can support it with cheapie folding metal sawhorses like they sell in home improvement stores. Those darn sawhorses never stop coming in handy. 

happy racin!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ratchet straps*

I suspend a truck topper in my garage using these kind or straps. A little more labor going up and down but dirt cheap. Also pretty safe. I just put some eye hooks in the rafters


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

My track is 4x12, but I built it heavy and sturdy. It has folding legs. I've been thinking of a pulley set up or a fold down from the wall arrangement. It's just so heavy though. I need to give it more thought. Thanks for sharing!


----------

